# Why do you need a doctor prescription to buy a urinary catheter?



## ShootSpeeders (Dec 24, 2012)

It's like that in my state and a little net research showed  most states have similar rules!  It's just a medical scam to force people to have  a $200 doctor visit .

Catheters are only a buck or so and easy to insert. You shouldn't have to pay some quack to show you how. You should be able to buy them at walmart . AMA is a bunch of crooks.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 24, 2012)

What if people insert them wrong?


----------



## dblack (Dec 25, 2012)

ShootSpeeders said:


> It's like that in my state and a little net research showed  most states have similar rules!  It's just a medical scam to force people to have  a $200 doctor visit .
> 
> Catheters are only a buck or so and easy to insert. You shouldn't have to pay some quack to show you how. You should be able to buy them at walmart . AMA is a bunch of crooks.



Yep. We've allowed the regulatory state to become a protection racket. But it'll be all better when we get even more of this kind of idiocy imposed on us.


----------



## waltky (Jan 8, 2013)

Equally good question...

... why do ya need a prescription...

... to buy ostomy supplies...

... they're not drugs.


----------



## chiragaegis (Jan 25, 2013)

If rick scott was not doomed before, he will be now, Florida has no State Tax, therefore Fl will see either increased sales taxex, or massive cuts in an already strapped education, etc budget...or both.


----------

